# Top 10 specialty Web browsers you may have missed



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Top 10 specialty Web browsers you may have missed (8 web pages).



> *These oddly useful alternative browsers offer such advantages as 3-D searching, social networking, easy scriptability, and powerful page manipulation*


The following topics are covered for Specialty Web browsers: 


> Browse Web tables into spreadsheets with Kirix Strata
> Browse socially with Flock
> Browse leaner with Dillo
> Browse in text with Lynx
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I'd like to add another browser, not a specialty, but Special. I just love it,
K-Meleon from : http://kmeleon.sourceforge.net/

Everything is right there, I don't have to open Tools, just click to empty cache, stop Java, Popups, etc. I can add a lot more visible tabs than FF and is a lot fster than FF even. 
I love the _Session save_ part, I can name a session and don't have to bookmark stuff, I won't need after I read them all, very convenient. 
I find it easier to access everything. It takes its bookmarks from FF or another browser if you want to.
And whoever is in the support group, I get an answer faster than any other site.
I am just glad I found it and it works for me for 2 years now, 
_Sidebar:_ It is especially good for people like me, who are on dial-up.

thanks for showing us all the other possibilities.


----------



## Softsquatch (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm excited to try RockMelt when it comes out. Gizmodo called it a "true social media browser".


----------



## s_gowtham (Sep 26, 2010)

Rockmelt is good but it is very buggy !
I hate chrome !!! and chromium .
Check out Epic http://epicbrowser.com.
And also If u ar using windows see Pale moonhttp://www.palemoon.org/

If u like my post visit my site http://hacktohell.blogspot.com


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmm..
These web browsers look pretty cool, but Chrome is the browser for me. Search it up anywhere, Chrome is 10x faster than Firefox, IE, Opera, etc.
CHROME+++


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

> Hmm..
> These web browsers look pretty cool, but Chrome is the browser for me. Search it up anywhere, Chrome is 10x faster than Firefox, IE, Opera, etc.
> CHROME+++


Those ratings don't mean much to me. They are all based on the speed of the javascript engine built in, and don't consider anything else. Sites are built primarily on HTML, not javascript, and html "speed" is a somewhat meaningless term. 
Most uses of javascript are not speed critical (e.g. validating a form or changing over a slideshow photo once a second) and any savings in JS time would be swamped by the delay in getting content off the Net anyway (Submitting the form or downloading the photo.) Granted if you wanted to play a lot of javascript-based online games you might consider it significant, but other than that the ratings are just advertising hype. 
The one speed advantage of Chrome is that it loads quickly. However it gains this by stripping down the features on offer.

PS: I actually think that Opera bests chrome on many speed tests, though I care equally little about that result.


----------



## indigic (Aug 4, 2008)

epicbrowser is fairly basic and needs to do a lot..it sucks!!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Ent said:


> Those ratings don't mean much to me. They are all based on the speed of the javascript engine built in, and don't consider anything else. Sites are built primarily on HTML, not javascript, and html "speed" is a somewhat meaningless term.
> Most uses of javascript are not speed critical (e.g. validating a form or changing over a slideshow photo once a second) and any savings in JS time would be swamped by the delay in getting content off the Net anyway (Submitting the form or downloading the photo.) Granted if you wanted to play a lot of javascript-based online games you might consider it significant, but other than that the ratings are just advertising hype.
> The one speed advantage of Chrome is that it loads quickly. However it gains this by stripping down the features on offer.
> 
> PS: I actually think that Opera bests chrome on many speed tests, though I care equally little about that result.


Hi Ent,

Chrome might be fast, but it does not have the privacy of Firefox to prevent DNS leaks in terms of privacy when using Tor - from what I can tell.

-- Tom


----------

